# Terratec Home Cinema - Aufnahmefehler!



## huntertech (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich nutze das aktuelle THC (6.22.00.945) für den Fernsehempfang über Satelit und habe da einige Probleme mit der Aufnahme:

1. Programmierte Aufnahmen werden nur aufgenommen, wenn das THC läuft.  Ist es beendet, wird schlicht nichts aufgenommen. Ist das normal so?  Gibts ggf. ein Plug-In, damit es nicht laufen muss?

2. Aufnahmen werden nur gespeichert, wenn als Format ".ts" gewählt  wurde. Bei anderen Einstellungen wird nichts gespeichert (weder bei  Sofortaufnahme, noch per Programmierung).

3. Wenn das THC schon immer laufen muss (siehe 1.), kann man es dann wenigstens irgendwie minimieren?

Ich nutze übrigends eine Cinergy S2 HD. Andere Decoder auszuwählen hilft übrigends auch nicht viel bis garnichts.

Auf den DVBViewer möchte ich nicht umsteigen (kostet Geld )
Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!


----------

